# Clomid and First Response Pregnancy tests



## sammyc1974 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello
I started clomid last month, did everything your supposed to, but haven't had a bleed yet 
on sunday which was day 26 my breasts were tender and as we couldn't wait i did a first response preg test
it came up negative, it is now day 30 and still nothing my breasts are still very painful and i am feeling quite tired, should i buy another test or just wait   

Thanks for the replies, As this is my first time on clomid i am really anxious, but don't want to build my hopes up or spend thousands on pregnancy tests.
The other part of me is thinking well could it work this quickly ?
Hope so
XX


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Sammy,

I have never had a +ve First response pregnancy test (even when I was pregnant!). If I were you I would wait a couple of days (so that the hormones can increase if you are pregnant) and then retest.

Fingers crossed the AF has stayed away for a good reason!  

Dbes


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

try a clear blue normal (not digital) when I got my BFP last week 4 days early first response was very faint but the clear blue very strong.

good luck - Noodles

ps. predictor are crap!


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

it can and it does sometimes work on your 1st month - but for me it didn't and the 1st month was the hardest as I really thought it would work 1st time.  please don't lose heart if you get a neg - we are all here for you on what will be a long journey.....but there is a destination at the end and you will get there some how, some day.

this place has played a major part in my IF journey and my baby will know all about how special 'you crazy clomid girls' are when they are old enough.

take care and good luck,  Noodles


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Think first response are not up to much and clearblue are more reliable.....says she who has never had a +ve test anyway...but thats what my friends tell me!

Good Luck.

Nicki.x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I got a positive after my first month on clomid so dont ever feel that it might not be true. I also had a positve after 5 months so it really is a crazy thing. 
Try and wait afew more days and then try again. I know how you feel. i am on month2 of clomid and have all the symptoms but i have to wait until monday to test. ( the wait is killing me) so good luck and maybe we will both be celebrating.
Love Sally


----------



## sammyc1974 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone
unfortunately i started today very dissappointed,    but there's always next time


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Sammy - Wish  would bugger off and leave us all alone.


Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Sammy

Sorry to hear the wicked  got you...she needs a good beating with her broomstick if you ask me 
Sending you lots of  
Good luck for next cycle...take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

poor you Sammy, sorry she got you, witch.  take some time for yourself and good luck for the next month  

Sallystar - I'm due this weekend too.  fingers crossed for us both


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi sammy
Dont let the bugger get you down . Heres to another month of crazy  pills and getting jiggy with it!!
Good luck 

Sally

Ps Flowerpot any luck yet??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sallystar - how are you?  any sign? fingers crossed  

I was due sat/sun I think, nothing so far.  having, sorry for tmi...., clear sticky stuff but nothing else.  In the past half hour gone lightheaded and now a bit achy and back ache as though the witch might be coming, but I've been experiencing this all weekend then it goes and nothing.  I'm currently on knicker watch so will report back as the day progresses.  was going to buy a test tonight and test in the morning if nothing today but I might wait a few days. i think she is playing nasty tricks on me   

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi flowerpot
No signs as of yet. i have bought a test and am waiting until Wednesday to do it. i am tryoing to show a little will power but so far it isnt working. I now have the cleanest house in Manchester.  Not a bad distraction but the wating is doing my head in. So never mind and like you I am also on knicker watch.
All the luck in the world
Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK SALLY  

Will keep you posted too xxxx


----------

